# Trainz Simulator on iPad!



## bigtrainfan (Dec 9, 2010)

I just recently brought an iPad and to my delight I found that Trainz was released the other day on the iPad. It looks and plays great and just wanted to share it with anyone else looking into Train Sim software for this platform!


More information can be found on their website: http://www.trainzmobile.com/


Checkout the video as it gives you a great detail of info on the App! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZwSOs-JM2o


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Dear Santa... 

 

Later, 

K


----------



## Mark Stearns (Jan 4, 2008)

Now if we could just get a program to let us control our trains with it I would have to go get one. It probably is possible there is a hellicopter that is controlled by the iphone or ipod touch why not trains with the IPad? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jc-DX3S_QMw&feature=related


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

This will be app # 126 on my iPad. There's always room for one more!


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Coming soon to android as well..


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark, this has been available for quite a while now, but you need to be running DCC! I know of at least two people using their iphones as throttles through their DCC system...one is running Massoth the other is running Lenz. 

Keith


----------



## Mark Stearns (Jan 4, 2008)

I didn't know that they were using the iphone/ipod for control thats pretty cool, Now if somebody could come up with an ap for the Battery people that would be great. That way I don't have to buy an Ipad and convert all my locos to Dcc. Was there a thread regarding the use of "I" products and Dcc?


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Mark, 

Not sure if there has been a thread about the "I" products and DCC before...I think maybe there was some mention of it. If you Google things like iphone DCC etc., you will find tons on it...lots in Europe for sure. If I find some good threads or links I'll post them for you...I know there were some good Youtube videos showing the iphone throttle. You just need to bite the bullet and go DCC...you will love it and never look back! LOL 

Keith


----------



## Gosserand (May 3, 2011)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); @import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By Cougar Rock Rail on 10 Dec 2010 04:24 PM 
Hi Mark, 

Not sure if there has been a ipad2 leather caseleather ipad 2 caseleather ipad2 casethread about the "I" products and DCC before...I think maybe there was some mention of it. If you Google things like iphone DCC etc., you will find tons on it...lots in Europe for sure. If I find some good threads or links I'll post them for you...I know there were some good Youtube videos showing the iphone throttle. You just need to bite the bullet and go DCC...you will love it and never look back! LOL 

Keith 
Now if somebody could come up with an ap for the Battery people that would be great. That way I don't have to buy an Ipad and convert all my locos to Dcc. Was there a thread regarding the use of "I" products and Dcc?


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

There is indeed a product for battery r/c users--I saw it in "Make" magazine yesterday. It is a wifi receiver that replaces the onboard r/c speed controller and it allows you to control your r/c unit by your smartphone via your computer's wifi. You have to download a free app too. I think it was $125 or so. So you would replace your RCS unit with one of these and not only could you control your train from your iphone, but from anywhere via the internet/wifi! I'll try to remember to look for the product name. In the meantime you can use touchcab or the new Marklin iphone/ipad app if you're running DCC. 

Keith


----------



## Scheibner (Jun 20, 2011)

@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); @import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By bigtrainfan on 09 Dec 2010 05:23 PM 


I just recently brought an iPad and to my delight I found that Trainz was released the other day on the iPad. It looks and plays great and just wanted to share it with anyone else looking into Train Sim software for this platform!


More information can be found on their website: http://www.trainzmobile.com/


Checkout the video as it gives you a great detail of info on the App! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZwSOs-JM2o
you need to be running DCC! I know of at least two people using their iphones as throttles through their DCC system...one is running Massoth the other is running Lenz. 
ipad 2 keyboard case


----------

